# Our Beloved Lincoln



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

It is with great sadness that I inform you that we had to put Lincoln down today. He was a fear aggressive dog who under the guidance of his vet was not getting better. He has bit a number of my sons friends, jumped up and bit my aunt in the face over the summer and has attacked my dads lab in the past.

He charges anyone who comes into the house, and charges my 6 yr old with his black eyes of death and tail tucked tightly. He has bit my 6 yr old on 3 separate occasions with us finding an excuse for each occasion which I know was wrong. We have known it would probably come to this and with outside help was hoping things would get better.

Last night he attacked our friends 7 week GSP puppy and popped her eye out of her socket with the force he bit her. She's at the emergency vet and possibly has a skull fracture as well. It wasn't looking to good for her recovery last night. 

With everything that has happened with our Vizsla we have no other choice as he is just a huge risk to animal and human alike.

Please only kind words as this whole ordeal has been very hard on all parties involved. 

Thank you for your valuable information and many great tidbits over the years. We will be deleting our account in a few days as we will never have another Vizsla again, I just can't do that to our family.

Many well wishes to you and your beloved Vizsla.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this! Please have peace in knowing that you did everything you could for him. 

Last year, my little dog suffered from dementia and I took kept her around to the point where she became very aggressive. She was attacking our other dogs, me, and my husband. She would hide under our bed and ambush our feet (not in a playful way) when we would walk by. The final straw was she attacked my great-aunt who was 98 at the time. The guilt almost ate me alive, but finally I had to come to peace with it and know that I did everything I could while I had the chance. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.
Putting down a aggressive dog that you have grown to love is hard. Even though you know you did the right thing, it doesn't make the pain any less. 
I hope your family and the GSP pup heal over time.
Deb.

I posted a thread on the forum a little while back.
It was titled Are we doing a injustice to the breed.
I don't know if you read it. It was over should we try and keep Vizslas that aren't hardwired correctly, and become aggressive. Or should they be sent back to the breeder, or put down. I know it would be tough for you to do right now, but maybe later after you have had time to heal. You might consider writing on Lincoln's life, the highs and the lows. It is our trials and tribulations with these dogs that help future owners. 
Rest in peace Lincoln.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Very difficult decision, but from the sounds of it, you did the right thing. 
God bless you all.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

This is why I don't post on this forum much anymore.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

GarysApollo said:


> This is why I don't post on this forum much anymore.


Why's that? Was someone being disrespectful?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

So sorry 4 your loss - if you get another mutt or pure bred - come back to the forum please - your experiance though sad - can only help new owners in what to look 4 - God Speed - Ron


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Difficult decision, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking. Be at peace knowing that you made the right decision for your family and others that could have been harmed. I'm really so sorry


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We have just let a dog go. It was hard and painful - you have our sympathies.

Know that your decision was right not only for you and others, but for Lincoln, too. He could not have been a very happy dog. I'm probably over extending here, but I might say that he must have been suffering, emotionally. 

Bob


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this  As a Vizsla owner and mother of a small child, I think you totally did the right thing. 

I think you've commented on my posts before about our fear-aggressive Vizsla, so I understand how you must feel. It's funny that you are from Spokane and we got our boy in Idaho...I'm wondering if Gus and Lincoln are related at all? Our breeder admitted to us that there had been other "problem" dogs in the line, and that at least one of Gus' half-brothers had been put to sleep for aggression issues.

Luckily for us, Gus seems to be getting a little better, or at least a little less "on edge" as he gets older, although that may be because we don't really ever bring him out of the house anymore except for walks, and keep him crated when anybody comes over. I still fear that we may have a similar situation though as our daughter grows up and more children are around, as he absolutely is terrified of children. Do you mind me asking when Lincoln started biting, as in, how old he was? Like I said, we are still managing okay, but I always fear it coming to a situation like yours. I love a lot of things about the Vizsla breed, and boy do we love our dog, but I have to admit we we also have said that we won't ever have another Vizsla. 

In any case, so sorry for your loss, I know that must be heartbreaking.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lincolns Parents, please accept my sincere condolences. How heartbreaking this must have been for you. :'(

It seems to me that if humans can suffer from various forms of mental illness, then dogs probably can, too. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

so sorry to hear about Lincoln. thoughts are with you and your family (and your affected friends as well)


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, but I don't see how this is entire breed's fault. If you don't want another Vizsla it's fine, but implying that they are an aggressive breed and you can't do this to your family again is just wrong into opinion.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! It will take time, but your family will heal. I'll be thinking of you during this difficult time. 


Solefald, I didn't get the impression that they or jjohnson are calling vizslas aggressive as a whole. I imagine that the memories would make it difficult to have another.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

How Sad. I'm sure he's at peace and happy now, running and playing in doggie heaven. :'(


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

So, so sorry to hear this but you absolutely did the right thing. It must have been such a horrific time for you what with all the bites etc.
I hope that, in time, you'll get another dog, perhaps not a Vizsla, as you say - as a dog can be such an amazing friend for children to be raised alongside, if it's the right dog for your family. You were just very unfortunate in this instance.
Best wishes, seems like people here really support you and your difficult and brave decision.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Of course not all Vizlas are aggressive. However, fear aggression is relatively common problem in poorly-bred Vizslas. Just read this forum or ask the dog behaviorist we consulted who said he works with a disproportionate amount of Vizslas. They are wonderful dogs, but I wouldn't advise them as "family dogs" in general, for this reason. It is pretty sad that some people continue to breed dogs that they KNOW have bad temperaments. It is a huge disservice to the breed and the individual dogs like poor Lincoln.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this...heartbreaking. I can't even begin to imagine how hard this whole experience has been for you and your family. He sounds like he was a tormented soul - now he can rest in peace. It sure sounds like the best/right decision was made for him and you...not that it makes it any easier. RIP Lincoln - run free and happy now little man. Hopefully with time you can remember the good memories and let the bad ones fad. Please know you are all in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. If you can provide us with additional details (when the fear aggression started, at what age, what was the first signs/ symptoms, and at what age he was put down) this would be really helpful for us all (so we could keep an eye out for the symptoms). Thanks in advance,


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Linc - as you have read & seen the # of looks at your post - we need you to help all of us - when you & your family heal after this sad passing - come back to the forum - as in life - if you have not been there and done that - it's just hear say !!!!!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is absolutely heartbreaking to read. I'm so sorry you were faced with this decision, but you did was what right for Lincoln and your family but it doesn't make it any easier for you. I hope you find comfort soon during this unbelievably difficult time.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Perhaps notify your breeder so they can stop breeding from Lincoln's dam and sire.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so sorry to hear this Lincolns Parents. I'm sure you've made the correct albeit tough decision.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Lincolns parents, it must have been a difficult decision, but probably the right one,and not one any of us would ever like to make,there was a dog near us who very badly savaged another, in fact it very nearly ate it, the dog survived but is very badly scared, it could have been a child.....any way she sent the vicious dog off to a farm before the police could get it,then went off and got another crazy mutt.
I don't think the Vizsla is generally a vicious breed but Darcy can be a moody bitch, who will growl if disturbed...but then again if somebody wakes me up I tend to growl.
please don't let this put you off owning this fine noble breed....take care. Rob and Darcy...


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh how sad  what a horribly difficult decision that must have been for you. I agree that if Lincoln was as you describe he was probably suffering as well towards the end. Hopefully he is at peace now running around in doggy heaven and I know he will understand that you did what was best. We will be thinking of you during this awful time for you. 
Alice and Hercules


----------



## lollipupgirl (Apr 27, 2014)

Im so sorry to read about Lincoln.


----------

